

NYTimes releases Article Search API - bdotdub
http://open.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/02/04/announcing-the-article-search-api/

======
markbao
I'm always extremely impressed with NYTimes' Developer Tools
(<http://developer.nytimes.com/>) – especially when they are going through the
(apparent) decline of newspapers.

I'm expecting a lot of interesting stuff to be built with this new API. Looks
like lots and lots of search points ("An article comprises ~35 searchable
fields")

~~~
bdotdub
I think it's good; it shows foresight, even if it is running out of cash.

I think they can get some money by providing premium APIs to access their
quality content.

------
seldo
What impresses me most about this API is the richness of the data. Not just
the articles, but publications times and keywords, thumbnails and more. A rich
API just begs for rich applications -- say, the frequency of certain phrases
graphed over time to show the rise and fall of cliches like "information
superhighway" and "uniter, not a divider". Cool!

